# UKBFF North-East Champs, Leeds, Sep 27



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

If anyone is interested in spectating or competing we have published a newsletter containing details about the event at http://www.flex-europe.com/sei/s/2233/2009%20newsletter%20iss2.pdf

Roelly Winklaar, the Dutch super-heavyweight who won the amateur Arnold Classis this year is the main guest poser. Reigning UK champ Alvin Small was fifth behind Roelly in the super-heavies, which shows how good he is.

We had more than 70 competitors last year and a terrific, noisy crowd at Leeds Town Hall and we hope it will be the same this year. Any questions email me at [email protected] or post on here.

thanks, John (co-promoter)


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Always a good show.. hopefully will be going again this year.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Should be there again a well run show to go to


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

where can i get tickets in advance?


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Or is it safe to turn up and pay on the door?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i went to this last year and i managed to get tickets on the door, and it was a brilliant show, i will try go again this year too.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I want to buy advanced tickets though, any contacts


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

PAULSHEZ said:


> I want to buy advanced tickets though, any contacts


Just go to the UKBFF site, im sure you can sort something from there:thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Love this venue and the show all together...This was my planned one but didnt want to leave it to late this year and gamble as i did last year and throw all my eggs in one basket.

Im probably going to spectate this year.. :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I was scheduled for this show but have now decided to do Birmingham the week after. I will be at Leeds though as I have a girl in the Body Fitness class who is something very special indeed......


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Shame you wont be competing there Nine Pack you're always a good competitor. But Birmingham is a good show too.

My co-promoter Geoff and his wife Linda are selling tickets on 01423 877032 You will probably be OK to buy on the door because Leeds Town Hall is a very large venue that seats well over 1,000 people but we have to remove quite a few seats to accommodate six trade stands so it is advisable to book in advance. We didn't have that many spare places last year.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

This is my last year of competing (I know no bugga will believe me till perhaps a few years from now) so I would like my best chances of at least a class win at the qualifier. I know for sure it won't happen at Leeds though as I have had a tip off about the middle weight line up.

I know some might think it's me being petty & that just getting an invite is key, but I get one every year (not being big headed there, it's just true) so this is just a tactical move really & it's highly likely that I could run into a 2 foot 3'' 80kg freak at Birmingham but it's a better bet than knowing for sure I won't win at Leeds.

My chances of a class win at the British are pretty much nil unless it's a bad year & everyone else gets struck down with ebola so this is why I have taken this decision in my last year on stage. If it backfires, it backfires but rest assured I will be looking a *LOT* sharper than I have ever before. James L is prepping me for once (instead of the other way round) so I will go out on a high either way as I have always been philosophical about judging decisions. If I look my absolute best, that's all I can do.

I'll get a ticket ordered today. I presume competitors don't need a ticket to sit down? Just thinking about the girl I am bringing for the Body Fitness class. About whom, BTW....

O - M - G!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> This is my last year of competing (I know no bugga will believe me till perhaps a few years from now)


  OVER 40's :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> This is my last year of competing (I know no bugga will believe me till perhaps a few years from now) so I would like my best chances of at least a class win at the qualifier. I know for sure it won't happen at Leeds though as I have had a tip off about the middle weight line up.
> 
> I know some might think it's me being petty & that just getting an invite is key, but I get one every year (not being big headed there, it's just true) so this is just a tactical move really & it's highly likely that I could run into a 2 foot 3'' 80kg freak at Birmingham but it's a better bet than knowing for sure I won't win at Leeds.
> 
> ...


Same applied to me too mate as im looking at this being my last year too. Just don't really hold the mass to cut it as a realistic heavy weight and age is catching me up...I'll train forever though.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Linny said:


> OVER 40's :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Shut yer neck :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> Same applied to me too mate as im looking at this being my last year too. Just don't really hold the mass to cut it as a realistic heavy weight and age is catching me up...I'll train forever though.. :thumbup1:


I've always been just that little bit too tall for middle weights but not quite big enough to be a serious light heavy (although I did ok enough to take some scalps & qualify at Leeds last year at a waif like 83kg).

I will always train though & may take up MMA or thai boxing to supplement my bodybuilding regime.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> I've always been just that little bit too tall for middle weights but not quite big enough to be a serious light heavy (although I did ok enough to take some scalps & qualify at Leeds last year at a waif like 83kg).
> 
> I will always train though & may take up MMA or thai boxing to supplement my bodybuilding regime.


You could always take up knitting or darts? :whistling:

I was going to the Leeds (i remember it well last year) to see how you would do (well of course) and also to see PJ in the 100kg class. Not sure if hes doing it? Being a new dad is taking its toll i think but i hope he balances things out... He did tell me hes shattered from NO sleep... Thats why i opted for a dog! 

Good luck for Birmingham Paul. BTW, im waiting to here from my local council if i can use a unit near where i live for a gym, you and John got me inspired so i would like to say THANKS! :wub:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck with it Paul. If you need any advice, just give me a call. If you have not got my mobile, send a quick pm.


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to let people know that Monday (Sep 21) is the final day for sending out tickets. After then we will continue to take orders on 01423 877032 but tickets will have to be collected on the day.

thanks, John


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> I've always been just that little bit too tall for middle weights but not quite big enough to be a serious light heavy (although I did ok enough to take some scalps & qualify at Leeds last year at a waif like 83kg).
> 
> I will always train though & may take up MMA or thai boxing to supplement my bodybuilding regime.


Thats the same position im in now mate. Only been competing since 2006 ( im 40 now to ) and qualified at each outing. However due to my placing at the finals last year in the Inters O80kg, as it was, after qualifying at Leeds to, i've had to jump in to the now Mr U100kg class due to placing in the top 6.

Ive just got an invite to the finals having competed at Leicester last week. However i've been fighting a niggling doubt in my head, more so lately as like you i feel im to tall ( 5ft 11 ) in the now U100kg to be a true contender as i don't have the mass and my height probably puts me in that weight class in reality...

Its been said i may be more suited in height classes, and it has also recently been said that do i really want to bust a gut for a further 5 weeks, spend all the money on hotels and tickets etc just to stand in line on Saturday...

So having looked at other competitors who have qualified, i know we shouldnt worry about others, but ive taken stock, taken a reality check and being realistic and not disillusioned i've decided to pull out ( and give the others a chance, lol ).

It wasnt an easy decision, it was quite an emotional/tearful decision for me as i love this sport, love the training, love the dieting, cardio and the look it gives you but thought about it long and hard, even prior to the qualifier, infact even prior to starting the diet, but as the time to start dieting nears, one gets caught on the roller coaster and the fun of it all and it all starts over. Before you know it your in full swing and then the show arrives....

Hey, appologies mate, ive just realised ive pinched your thread to come out with all the above....Perhaps i should of opened a thread...oops..

Good luck to you mate, i'll still be there in the audience to watch...:cool:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have done a lot of soul searching there & I understand where you are coming from. I have never really come away from the British feeling happy about it. Strange really as I diet & train so hard to get that invite & then it's all a bit of an anti climax when on the stage at Nottingham.

Hopefully this year i will present an even sharper package than previous years so might crack the top 5, but a top 10 for the sunday will be ok. I am already tighter than ever before so we will see.

Anyway, back to Leeds. My girl in the B/F class is right on the money & I am massively proud of her for how she has applied herself. This girl can out diet anyone I know so I have had to reign it in a bit to make sure she does not come in peeled as the judges don't want that look. Her shape & presence on stage will be something to see I can assure you all. Watch this space. :cool2:

Well, not this space cos it's just a box on a forum page..... Probably best to watch the stage at Leeds :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm in Leeds this weekend anyway so may just go along to this.... 

Would like to see the BF girl too!


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, i did the ukbff west midlands,come 2nd in int over 90kg,s.good line up and dint expect do so well.i didnt plan to enter it as north staffs this week was meant to b my 1st show.good set of lads there.di,who won is a beast and is gonna be u there in the final.adams a good thick lad with a hell of a lot of mass.i believe your on here a lot,so get in touch please pal


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

luke dutton said:


> hi, i did the ukbff west midlands,come 2nd in int over 90kg,s.good line up and dint expect do so well.i didnt plan to enter it as north staffs this week was meant to b my 1st show.good set of lads there.di,who won is a beast and is gonna be u there in the final.adams a good thick lad with a hell of a lot of mass.i believe your on here a lot,so get in touch please pal


Well done Luke. This is a thread about the Leeds show however, I think you might do better posting on one of the threads about the Leamington show.


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Zara - I don't think you will be disappointed if you come along. We are expecting a very strong bodyfitness line-up. We've had lots of calls - I even know who Nine Pack's secret weapon is but I'd better not say...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Musclewriter said:


> Zara - I don't think you will be disappointed if you come along. We are expecting a very strong bodyfitness line-up. We've had lots of calls - I even know who Nine Pack's secret weapon is but I'd better not say...


Yeah am definately up for it.... is all depending on who else is going though. Haveta check other ppls plans 

I expect anyone who knows me to come and say hello.... be most offended otherwise :tongue:

Nothing worse than ppl saying to you afterwards "oh I saw you at such-and-such a show but you looked busy....." I'm never busy, its all an act


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

bought my tickets (x3) yesterday over the phone

if anyone wants to pre-order

its 01423504516 and just ask for ukbff tickets for sunday they will pass you on to geoff or linda lol


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Musclewriter said:


> Zara - I don't think you will be disappointed if you come along. We are expecting a very strong bodyfitness line-up. We've had lots of calls - I even know who Nine Pack's secret weapon is but I'd better not say...


knowing who she is & knowing how she is looking are two very different things :whistling:


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's true, Nine Pack! Hopefully I'll get chance to enjoy some of the show rather than just run around organising it.

We've had a lot of inquiries about hotels: if anyone is interested the Radisson is about a 30-second walk from the venue and laterooms.com is still showing £65 availability for Sunday night. But the town hall is pretty central and most city centre hotels are within a 5 to 10 minute walk.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi John

Wishing you all the best for the show on Sunday alas I am unable to attend...c u at the British? :thumb:

Lou


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

luke dutton said:


> hi, i did the ukbff west midlands,come 2nd in int over 90kg,s.good line up and dint expect do so well.i didnt plan to enter it as north staffs this week was meant to b my 1st show.good set of lads there.di,who won is a beast and is gonna be u there in the final.adams a good thick lad with a hell of a lot of mass.i believe your on here a lot,so get in touch please pal


Hi mate, how r u?

Thanx for your kind words. Now i just have to get a little bit sharper for my next contest (lol working on it) so i can qualify as well.

To be honest...we didnt realise that there would be a super ripped guy like yourself in the class and kind of presumed that id get through ffrom size and shape combo even if i was only at not full condition judging from the other inter over 90 kg categories around the country... but this one was different haha. So im working v hard right now to get condition better for the brummie show and then should hopefully showcase my mass/shape better there.

Congrats on the second place, both yourself and si were in fantastic condition!


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Lou - you can't call it the British any more you know, it's now the UK Championships. We have guys and gals from Ireland competing. 

Shame you can't make it but yes, I'll see you in Nottingham if I survive the weekend. Phone hasn't stopped ringing today.

By the way, it may be worth checking out the Yorkshire Evening Post in print or online tomorrow because they have just interviewed one of the bodyfitness competitors... not Nine Pack's secret weapon but another well known name.


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi anyone know if tickets are available on the day? might attend on the day

thanks in advance


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

ak786 - yes, there will be but how many we're not sure. Ticket sales are ahead of last year at this stage but Leeds Town Hall is one of the biggest venues on the bodybuilding circuit so there will certainly be some tickets on the day. To be certain you can buy them off Geoff or Linda today on 01423 877032 and pick up on the door.

John


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Will be helping Jim and the rest of the guys out as part of the backstage team, so should see some of you there.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Musclewriter said:


> Zara - I don't think you will be disappointed if you come along. We are expecting a very strong bodyfitness line-up. We've had lots of calls - I even know who Nine Pack's secret weapon is but I'd better not say...


Well the cat is out of the bag on this one now & all I can say is well done to Jayne. She worked her socks off for this one & I am so proud of her.

Told ya!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Paul,

Jayne looked great mate. Bring her waist in a tad more for the british and she'll be up there son.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

bodybuilt said:


> Paul,
> 
> Jayne looked great mate. Bring her waist in a tad more for the british and she'll be up there son.


I'm gonna assume that's a joke.... :tongue:


----------



## jx_uk (Mar 21, 2009)

I've posted about 80 pics from yesterday on my site if anyone's interested. They're from the prejudging, I couldn't stay for the evening show unfortunately. But had a great afternoon there!

They're at:

http://www.skiptotheend.com/photos (just click on the UKBFF link at the right)


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> I'm gonna assume that's a joke.... :tongue:


Just from the pics ive seen mate, great job. Just the v taper, shoulder waist ratio......not a prob over here, but on the international scene (and maybe the brits), will need to be up there.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Pat warner the overal winner was exellent yesterday.

thought sam cullingworth was shafted in the u100kg class...

well done to my mate danny in the inter u90... u90's inter..2nd place

steve


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats to everyone who competed.was a good show as always and well attended.

was some very diferent routines last nite and poelly was very impressive even doing backflips


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

bodybuilt said:


> Just from the pics ive seen mate, great job. Just the v taper, shoulder waist ratio......not a prob over here, but on the international scene (and maybe the brits), will need to be up there.


You have lost me a little bud. Do you mean it's too pronounced or not enough of a shoulder:waist ratio?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Well the cat is out of the bag on this one now & all I can say is well done to Jayne. She worked her socks off for this one & I am so proud of her.
> 
> Told ya!


She looked very impressive mate :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



oaklad said:


> congrats to everyone who competed.was a good show as always and well attended.
> 
> was some very diferent routines last nite and poelly was very impressive even doing backflips


....Even if you didnt come and say hi.....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> She looked very impressive mate :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> ....Even if you didnt come and say hi.....


Thanks, she'll be chuffed to hear that. I didn't say hi either so sorry about that. I am a little brain dead at the momont as I am a week out from my show so carb depleted & zombie like :tongue: If you are at birmingham I'll say hi but if you see me first letme know.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks, she'll be chuffed to hear that. I didn't say hi either so sorry about that. I am a little brain dead at the momont as I am a week out from my show so carb depleted & zombie like :tongue: If you are at birmingham I'll say hi but if you see me first letme know.


Yeah I missed loads of ppl at Leeds it seems! My facebook is full of scoldings on the subject 

Contemplating Birmingham.... depends on one or two factors but Pete Lawson is competing too so wouldnt mind coming to shout some abuse at him on stage 

Carb depleted and zombie-like excuses everything imaginable so no worries there :laugh:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Where are the Leeds pics? I saw someone mention them on a thread but can't find them.

S


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Eric.... was there but was distracted at times and missed a few bits... :whistling: 

Know Jayne Tingle won the BF class and there was only one in O55kg physique.... what was that other womens class you posted there with only 2 in it???

Wasn't U55kg Physique was it??

Zx


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

On the picture, if you right click, go to properties, it will tell you the class

The 2 women are the fitness class


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> On the picture, if you right click, go to properties, it will tell you the class
> 
> The 2 women are the fitness class


Ah ok cheers bud.... that makes more sense  x


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Massive well done to Pat Warner winning his class and the overall.

Best he has ever looked and getting back and going beyond that conditioning that makes Pat's physique leap out at you.

If you read this pal, nice one and well deserved!!!

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Cheers for pics Eric


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that Serge Camarou who got 2nd in the O100s?


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, Serge came second. If he does the Brum qualifier, along with Patrick Williams and Stuart Core, it will be an interesting super-heavyweight class


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Musclewriter said:


> Yep, Serge came second. If he does the Brum qualifier, along with Patrick Williams and Stuart Core, it will be an interesting super-heavyweight class


I'd say he would have to do the Brum show...I don't realy know why he didnt get an invite on the night. That being said i don't know the criteria for it as most of the other classes got 2nd place invites, infact i think a 3rd place got an invite in one class...

May have something to do with the scoring parameters perhaps...:cool:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what Pat weighed in at?

Interested to know how close he was, if at all, to the 100kg limit for the heavies!

J


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

I spoke to pat just befor pre jugdeing and he said he was about 16 stone. Over the last couple of year iv seen how hard hes trained and now he got his reward, well done top man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Im reliably informed thats about right James


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

16st=102kg.....


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

leeb said:


> 16st=102kg.....


Yep, i was thinking he may of dropped to the under 100kg as opposed to giving away a fair bit of weight. But from what i can gather, that isnt the intention and his condition is to do the talking...so to speak ( no pun intended )


----------

